# Vaping and beards



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

My wife was pondering the connection between vaping and beards as she's noticed that a lot of vapers have beards.
She wants to know if vaping make the beard grow better or if having a beard makes one want to vape

I thought it was a nice topic for a Thursday

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

i have always had the beard (yes, the doctor was shocked when he pulled me out my mother's stomach), so fo me it must have been the beard that drove me to vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silent Echo (28/4/16)

Haha, nice one. I'm not sure about the connection between vaping and beards, but I definitely am rocking both myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (28/4/16)

@HalfLifeZA - Glass Shatters - Just realized this now. Maybe it is true as I also have a beard. Who is gonna do the study ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (28/4/16)

I don't have a beard and vape, but that's probably because I couldn't grow a beard even if I wanted to

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wash (28/4/16)

I, too, am a bearded vaper. ...or is that a vaping bearder? Either way, I had the beard first...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

going by the responses here, it looks like there may be a connection between beards and vaping.
We may need to commission a study.

Maybe a poll here 1st??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)

I cant believe I'm about to say this but, I just think its a hipster thing... we vaped before it was cool lol. Hipsters and beards... well, nuff said.

Although, I too was born with an overdose of hair where I often cannot decide whether to wash myself with soap or shampoo. So I have a beard because:
a. Too lazy to shave everyday
b. I had to give up my Razor budget for a Vape Budget
c. It is publicly decent to stroke a beard while thinking, rather than some other body part.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Greyz (28/4/16)

@HalfLifeZA Nice idea for a thread LOL
I too am a bearded vaper - a short trimmed, slightly patchy beard but a beard none the less

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (28/4/16)

VG is known to be good for hair, maybe there is some in Buffelsfontein Baard-olie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

Another bearded Vaper checking in!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

@Ernest not sure vaping beard oil would be a good idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (28/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Ernest not sure vaping beard oil would be a good idea



lol no, but using high VG juice as beard oil could work and make your beard smell like "Springbok pronk"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/4/16)

Having a beard makes you cool! Vaping instead of smoking is cool. Beard + vape = double cool!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

Ernest said:


> lol no, but using high VG juice as beard oil could work and make your beard smell like "Springbok pronk"


I'll try that. Just need to pick a good flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Having a beard makes you cool! Vaping instead of smoking is cool. Beard + vape = double cool!!!



Think this is the answer of the day!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/4/16)

Bearded vaper here too. Its nice how you can save a bit of the vape's taste on your whiskers for a reminder after you have put down your mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

I have never had a beard

But i like what @Cespian said about shaving budget interfering with vape budget
Hmm....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> going by the responses here, it looks like there may be a connection between beards and vaping.
> We may need to commission a study.
> 
> Maybe a poll here 1st??



Let us know what you would like to set up as a poll and we can help you if you need @HalfLifeZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> I have never had a beard
> 
> But i like what @Cespian said about shaving budget interfering with vape budget
> Hmm....


 
Maybe it's time to grow one  Then you can be a double cool vaper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Lushen said:


> Maybe it's time to grow one  Then you can be a double cool vaper



Lol @Lushen 
Maybe

Maybe it will be ready in time for Vapecon - i will need to go look for a beard forum to get tips and tricks from. Hehe

By the way, last time we met I recall you were clean shaven


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/4/16)

i think my forum name says it all hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> Let us know what you would like to set up as a poll and we can help you if you need @HalfLifeZA


Thanks @Silver 
How about a poll to see how many of us have beards and vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Lushen
> Maybe
> 
> Maybe it will be ready in time for Vapecon - i will need to go look for a beard forum to get tips and tricks from. Hehe
> ...


 
Yup, I am clean shaven and keep it that way  Just bodes well in corporate.
I also cannot grow a proper beard as I have alopecia areata, so I look like a 2 bit beggar with my extremely patchy beard in a suit everyday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Thanks @Silver
> How about a poll to see how many of us have beards and vape?



Ok, have added a poll
Let me know if you want me to change anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/4/16)

I'm rocking a 4 month beard with a 7 month vape habit, why? because I can. 
Waking up in the middle of the night because you rolled over and your face hit a cold patch on the pillow is also a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/4/16)

I haven't shaved clean in 4years.....and I've been vaping for 4years. Consequence? I don't know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> Ok, have added a poll
> Let me know if you want me to change anything


Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Pleasure @HalfLifeZA 
You created a great thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (28/4/16)

I don't think beards are particularly condusive to vaping. I always get the dripping moustache after a toke.


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

I do like to let my vape cascade out of my mouth and into my beard, I then shake my head and my beard looks like it's on fire! This is often met with scornful looks from the wife, you have been warned...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (28/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I do like to let my vape cascade out of my mouth and into my beard, I then shake my head and my beard looks like it's on fire! This is often met with scornful looks from the wife, you have been warned...


I have to try this!!!


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (28/4/16)

Been a Beardo for around 3 years now and I've been Vaping for around 18-19 months and I do think I mix better beard oil then vape juice so I guess I'm a beardo first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/4/16)

Shave em off


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

I am known for HUGE side burns. And an Afro. I am not kidding. The Fro is toned down to just a vague mess and the 'burns kept back these days though. So I went more clean since starting to vape. I have always swam against the current looooool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (28/4/16)

I have an Apache beard...

A pache here and a pache there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Lushen said:


> Yup, I am clean shaven and keep it that way  Just bodes well in corporate.
> I also cannot grow a proper beard as I have alopecia areata, so I look like a 2 bit beggar with my extremely patchy beard in a suit everyday


Oh wow is that what it is called? Same here so I rocked the 'burns for YEARS.


----------



## Lushen (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh wow is that what it is called? Same here so I rocked the 'burns for YEARS.


 
A patchy beard and alopecia are not necessarily related.
Alopecia hits the face and head. There are distinct circles that are a different color pigment and no hair growth at all.

All these years and there still is no cure... So yes, the burns are the substitute 

If you really have alopecia, you should get it checked out by a dermatologist before it gets worse. You can suppress it, you just can't cure it.


----------



## Salamander (28/4/16)

I'm another bearded vaper. Had the beard for 10 years or so therefore not related to vaping. No hair on the top of my head though ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

I tend to grow a Goatee and have it for a month or so then shave it off then I'll shave for a week and then grow it again.. I don't like being clean shaven, but I start to get irritated once the goatee gets some length. I also hate sweating when bearded so I really sukkel to do the Movember thing in the heat of summer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeonG (28/4/16)

Bearded before I vaped! Have a beard now for almost 5years, different lengths but always bearded! It's an art to keep a proper beard in shape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/4/16)

I didnt like my beard at first but then it grew on me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Spydro (28/4/16)

Beards have been my thing more years than not for upwards of 50 years, but mostly kept well trimmed. Although I also did allow both to go wild when for a special upcoming something, like a rock festival or the mountain man rendezvous I planned to attend from the early 70's until 2004 dressed in my persona leathers, gewgaws and foofarraw. A qualifier... my hair color is catching up with the near snow white beard, but I will never be bald. Another qualifier... I've been an out and about in the wee hours of the night person only for some years now. My barber is not open at night, so with no haircuts for about 2 years I could easily pass for the hippie friends I had from the mid 60's. I was never a hippie, but played lead guitar and later keyboards in bands so had somewhat longer than normal hair from the late 50's to mid 90's except during the Vietnam days. This was the longest my hair has ever been (twice as long as in 2004), but I still kept a trimmed beard. Last week I'd had enough of the hair and it came off. So back to normal (if anything about me could ever be called normal).  The "since" (but this is not a current picture).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (28/4/16)

Shaving is for girls

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (28/4/16)

kimbo said:


> Shaving is for girls



I used to shave girls, ummm... beards for them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/16)

Difficult one. Sometimes I have a beard, sometimes not.


----------



## GreenyZA (28/4/16)

I think....therefor I am... And I vape... Oh yea and I have a goatee...therefor I am Awesome !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (28/4/16)

I'm not a beard person per se but sometimes I forget to shave for a month at a time. 
I know it's time to shave when I get the irritation going on or when my son pulls on my beard. 
My motto on shaving is simple: is it annoying me? If yes then the next question: Do I have time? 
If 2 yes then shave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam (29/4/16)

Good thread. 
I too wondered about the bierded vape connection. 
If I think about it I first grew a beard after I first started to vape, coincidence? I know not. Lately I tend to grow the beard in September to have a good beard for my wife's b day.. she loves it. And occasionally again if my daughter asks me for a daddy beard. However I do not think I could ever live with it permenantly as there always comes a day when I just have to get it off.


----------



## Archangel2203 (27/6/16)

Cespian said:


> I cant believe I'm about to say this but, I just think its a hipster thing... we vaped before it was cool lol. Hipsters and beards... well, nuff said.
> 
> Although, I too was born with an overdose of hair where I often cannot decide whether to wash myself with soap or shampoo. So I have a beard because:
> a. Too lazy to shave everyday
> ...



Think this is the best explanation lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Archangel2203 (27/6/16)

so got my h-priv today and really really happy with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/6/16)

beards is for ugly people that need enhancements to make them look appealing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (28/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> beards is for ugly people that need enhancements to make them look appealing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (28/6/16)

Only during mo-vember


----------



## Frikkie6000 (28/6/16)

Winter beard works for the cold morning. Summer comes it shaving time


----------



## Caveman (28/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## RiaanRed (28/6/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 59036


So agree with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (28/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> beards is for ugly people that need enhancements to make them look appealing



are*

Beards are for excellent spellers

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RiaanRed (28/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> beards is for ugly people that need enhancements to make them look appealing


Normally people that CAN'T grow a beard says stuff like that ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (28/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> beards is for ugly people that need enhancements to make them look appealing

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Any tips on good beard oils and balms in CT preferably southern suburbs


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)




----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

Im a bearded Vape fuming Draaaaagon!!!!


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Any tips on good beard oils and balms in CT preferably southern suburbs



@JsPLAYn ...I love the blue beards revenge range...I think takealot has them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @JsPLAYn ...I love the blue beards revenge range...I think takealot has them


Every use Beardworx products? I hear they decent but dam it's pricy .. lol.. I see u can diy them too


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

Have me a beard, oh, and long hair if it counts too...


----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Every use Beardworx products? I hear they decent but dam it's pricy .. lol.. I see u can diy them too


I use the Lavenderlane range of beard oil you get on take alot. nice product and its nice and thin and doesnt leave your beard feeling oily. i tried the Beard boys beard oil as well but its a bit too thick for me and leaves your beard feeling oily.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Any tips on good beard oils and balms in CT preferably southern suburbs


I only use the finest oil on the market, curtesy of the mahindra or jag...


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Are there any walk in stores that sell them?.. I kinda dnt like the whole online buying


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Its really bizarre, this lady at a vape shop (month ago) specifically wanted to take pictures of me chucking clouds because she said I have that vape look. Its the beard + Cloud vibe, looks like its a thing now.


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

I DIY my own beard oil and wax now. Used to use beardworx but that stuff is expensive. It's dirt cheap to make your own.

Next on my beard DIY list is some beard shampoo. Beardworx has a soap bar for shampoo and it was simply amazing. I need to clone that lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (20/10/16)

From time to time I just use a bit of Coconut Oil. I was blessed with a healthier beard than the hair on my head so I dont really bother with oils... only when it starts looking a bit biltong-ish, I put some coconut oil on for the night and wash it off in the morning. Maximum once a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

I seem to have a snowflake beard, each hair grows in a different way and the grey adds to the effect, no taming this pot scourer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

I solved the mystery and I have undeniable photo evidence. Only thing I can't prove is which comes first. Vaping or the Beard. So the only other logical explanation is that one will lead to the other. Checkit put and tell me you see the link. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cam (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Any tips on good beard oils and balms in CT preferably southern suburbs


Your favourite high vg juice... and it's scented. Ps... 0 mg works best


----------



## boxerulez (21/10/16)

Tockit said:


> I solved the mystery and I have undeniable photo evidence. Only thing I can't prove is which comes first. Vaping or the Beard. So the only other logical explanation is that one will lead to the other. Checkit put and tell me you see the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dripping beard oil by accident 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (21/10/16)

As a barber/hairdresser i can chime in, if you think beards are no maintenance, wrong! Your beard should be shaped/trimmed atleast once/twice a month (find a good barber if you are hesitant), unless you want that caveman look (ladies generally hate this). You still need to trim your cheeks/neck with a razor every 2 days. Beard oil? A little vg goes a long way

Edit: yoh! i sound like an ass, i ment that with best intentions

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

Its those amber bottles man.... we are drawn to those Amber little bottles.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/16)

There's definately a connection...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

Too much vg @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

